# My 2nd Tanto....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 26, 2016)

cut this one out of the 01 steel I got from Akron Ohio....I tried to stamp my new logo on it and screwed it up it is supposed to be O
ML
K
for Old Man Lewis Knives .... since I screwed it up I am thinking about drilling a hole big enough where the stamp mistake is and leave it open or silver solder a Silver Mercury Head dime in it for decoration? Or maybe take two dimes and solder them together and the mount them with both heads up ion either side? 
Then I thought about an acrylic handle in old school camo? 
The blank is acid etched to get the grey look. I will dip it again to get a little darker before the dime thing. Any comments? Pappy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 26, 2016)

the omlk is in the shape of a cross


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 26, 2016)

You could cover it with bolsters on a slight slant.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 26, 2016)

may try that....got plenty of damascus pieces


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 27, 2016)

It looks great! I love the Tanto style blades. My pocket knife has a Tanto style blade so that I can't break the tip off as easily as some other blade types. Personally, I'd love to see it with some nice Cocobolo grips, but that's just me. I tend to shy away from knives with acrylic grips.

Please post more photos of it when you're done. I'd love to see how it turns out......and maybe buy it off you if it isn't spoken for.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 27, 2016)

Micarta can be done well, also. And I like the idea of the layered grip because the original tantos were just broken katanas - but I'm a nerd that way. 

There are also several knives now that are a hybrid, with a semi-drop point trailing edge because tantos are not the best at stabbing... FWIW


----------

